# Frenos de polvo magnetico



## dekike (Feb 5, 2008)

Hola a todos. 

Tengo una inquietud acerca de los frenos de polvo magnetico. Me han pedido una propuesta de diseño para controlar un freno de polvo magnetico conectado al eje de un portabobina en una maquina impresora litografica. Actualmente el control del freno es manual y se hace por medio de un reostato grande en serie con la bobina del freno de polvo magnetico. Esto permite mantener una tension adecuada del papel plastico que va entrando en la impresora para que no se estire el material o no entre muy flojo. 

He pensado en armar una fuente normal de voltaje variable (0 a 12 vdc) que soporte corrientes hasta de 15 amperios y aplicarsela a la bobina del freno para asi variarle el torque requerido. Esto me permitiria armar un circuito en una tarjeta y eliminar el reostato voluminoso. 

Si pudieran explicarme el principio de funcionamiento de estos frenos, se los agradezco. 

Espero sus sugerencias que me seran de gran ayuda. 

Gracias.


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Feb 5, 2008)

Amigo dequique:

Tengo algunas experiencias en controles para mantener el papel tensado en máquinas impresoras rotativas y allí les llaman ¨dancer¨ a unos sitemas que automáticamente regulan la tensión del papel que viene en bobinas, algo parecido a lo que tu describes, en ese caso es controlado por una combinación de control neumático y electrónico.

Me llama mucho la atención el tipo de freno que indicas que parece contiene polvo magnético, no me imagino que es y me interesaría igual que a ti nos expliquen en que principio se basan.

Los que yo conozco son los magnéticos especialmente los de marca WARNER (USA) que son una especie de embrague automotriz controlado por una bobina que si mal no recuerdo trabaja con 28 o 48 VDC.

Te sugiero lo siguiente: con el portabobinas sin carga (papel) varía el reostato de 0 a 100% de su recorrido, a la vez que tomas lectura del voltaje que le llega al freno en cuestión.
Otro modo sería anotar el modelo, marca y cualquier otro dato que aparece en el freno, así por Internet buscar el dato de fábrica que es el mas exacto. Me olvidaba algo importante, a la vez que mides voltaje coloca un amperímetro en serie con la bobina del freno y anotas los valores para 25, 50 75 y 100% del reostato.

Sabiendo de cualquier modo el voltaje necesario, puedes encarar la construcción de un rectificador AC/DC variable, preferible con SCR´s, para que no tengas demasiada generación de calor en transistores bipolares o MOSFET, incluso podrias adicionarle un amplficador operacional como el 741 para que el voltaje de salida varíe automaticamente, de acuerdo a una entrada en DC que sale de un sensor de tensión (por ejemplo un potenciómetro que varie su posición al estar muy suelto el papel), si te interesa puedo hacerte un dibujo elemental de sistema que se me ocurre, basado en lo que he visto.

Saludos desde Perú.


----------



## dekike (Feb 5, 2008)

Amigo Jorge, gracias por responder.

Me interesa su opinion con respecto al diseño del rectificador AC/DC basados en SCR's, porque se va a manejar alta corriente y me interesa generar poco calor. Ademas, el diseño debe hacerce en una tarjeta bien elaborada. Lo que pasa es que un freno de dañó, y en la ciudad es dificil conseguirlo, y mandarlo a buscar es costoso.  Se tratará de adaptar una bobina parecida obtenida de una pieza de el aquipo del aire acondicionado de automoviles. Esta pieza es mas comun aqui y al parecer la adaptacion es mas economica, pero la bobina consume aproximadamente 8 amperios a plena carga (sin reostato en serie). Si el experimento tiene exito con la nueva fuente, en adelante se utilizaran este tipo de piezas para el frenado.

Por favor, muestre su idea o circuito para analizarlo.

Gracias, desde Sincelejo, Colombia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

> Se tratará de adaptar una bobina parecida obtenida de una pieza de el aquipo del aire acondicionado de automoviles.



Supongo que te refieres al embrague de acople del compresor del acondicionado.

¿Y este te permite trabajar patinando en forma permanente ?

Si son nada mas que 8A con 12V te puedes armar una fuente con PWM (un 555 y un MOSFET)

Saludos


----------



## dekike (Feb 5, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo.

Algun tecnico hizo el reemplazo del freno original por el del embrague de acople del compresor del acondicionado y me pidieron proponer la fuente.

Son estas bobinas adecuadas para trabajar patinando en forma permanente ? Espero respuestas.

Expliqueme lo de la fuente con PWM. Es variable ?

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Aqui tienes algo de data, si te falta, comenta y vemos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/usando-pwm-mini-tutorial-271/


----------



## El nombre (Feb 5, 2008)

OLEEEEEEE con los 3000 posstttt 
Juer cuanto teclearrrrrr

Felicidades Fogonazoooo! has ganado una birra en Alicante ( o un barril)


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 5, 2008)

hola yo tengo mucha experiencia con los frenos de polbo magnetico de la marca warner....el funcionamiento de estos es muy simple es una bobina en el interior de alma de acero y hueca en el centro ...el cual esta dentro de una caja de aluminio con un eje que pasa por medio de la bobina y con rodamientos y retenes a cada lado de la caja para sujetar el eje todo esto esta inundado de polbo magnetico y al tensiónar la bobina del orden de cero a 90vac frena mas o menos....la intencidad depende del tamaño del freno las impresoras CMF llevan un freno de 6A mientras que las impresoras UTECO llevan unos de 12A...son una opcion muy buena para el frenado de bobinas pero no te olvides de poner un segundo pote acoplado a un compensador o bailarin de manera que cuando el compensador suba disminulla el freno e bisebersa...si no lo haces el sistema tendras continuamente al operario de maquina subiendo y bajando el pote manual..no se si me explico claro..si quedaron dudas mañana noche podia poner fotos de lo que he explicado hoy no porque aun no las he sacado...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2008)

dekike: ¿Nunca pensaron en usar un freno a travez de un motor de CC que trabaje en oposicion al movimiento principal?.

Ajustando la corriente de este logras regular la accion de frenado

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 6, 2008)

Fogonazo,no es mala idea teniendo en cuenta que en los variadores de frecuencia si programas parada por freno es justo eso lo que hace el equipo,lo unico es que tendriamos que poner los watios del motor acorde con el freno que va a hacer para que no sobrepase su nominal y no se queme a largo plazo...merece la pena intentarlo puesto que un freno magnetico sale unos 4000 euros (deverias patentar tu cerebro....)


----------



## dekike (Feb 6, 2008)

Me suena la idea de controlar por pwm.  Asi podre controlar el voltaje, variar el torque suavemente. 

Las bobinas que se adaptaran trabajan a 12VDC, porque son las del equipo de aire acondicionado de vehiculos. Deben trabajar a 2 amperios como maximo (a plena carga), pero la idea es que nunca lo trabajemos al maximo, porque frenaremos mucho la bobina y puede romperse el papel plastico del rollo.

Me queda la duda de cual sera la frecuencia para el PWM que usaré. Tengo que hallarla.

Gracias y seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 6, 2008)

normalmente no se controlan con pwm sino con una tensión variable fija metele un dimer de potencia y seguro que va de lujo,he reparado impresoras de 250 millones de las antiguas pesetas que el control del freno magnetico era un simple dimer....( con esto quiero decir tubieron decenas de ingenieros diseñando el sistema electronico y en este punto no merecio la pena romperse la cabeza..)


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2008)

dekike dijo:
			
		

> Me queda la duda de cual sera la frecuencia para el PWM que usaré. Tengo que hallarla.


La inductancia de la bobina es grande, podes darle la frecuencia que se te antoje.
Por la comodidad de usar componentes comunes (transistor de potencia y diodo amortiguador) te conviene usar frecuencias bajas ( 1kHz por ejemplo). 
Un 555 con un potenciometro generando la señal PWM y se termino la historia.


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Feb 14, 2008)

Hola dekike:

Espero que hayas resuelto el asunto del freno magnético.

Si no fuera mucho pedir, podrias informaciónrmarnos como terminaste solucionando este caso?

Saludos cordiales.

Jorge.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 14, 2008)

EL POST NO ES MIO pero igualmente me ha ayudado.....en vez de freno de polvo metele reductora con un motor de alterna y un variador de frecuencia girando en el mismo sentido con el que se desbobina el material pero al disminuir la velocidad del desbobinado con respecto a la velocidad con la que la maquina tira del material el efecto es  FRENO... colegas merece la pena,sale mitad de precio que el freno de polvo y es igual o mas preciso... lo he podido provar en la practica real y va de miedo (GRACIAS A FOGONAZO POR DARME LA IDEA INICIAL...con lo de sustituirlo por un motor de cc)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2008)

Mis cuentas en islas Caiman te esperan con las ventanillas de los cajeros habiertas de par en par para recibir tus depositos. (Ironia)

Desconosco cuanta potencia le estas aplicando al freno, pero seria bueno tomar la temperatura del motor-freno. Recuerda que trabaja a menos RPM y la ventilacion es escasa en ese caso.

Una acotacion sobre el criterio:
En el cuarto mundo todavia los variadores son extremadamente caros, por lo que no los incluyo mucho en proyectos o ideas. Pero si tengo acceso a motores de CC de muy buena calidad de hay que mi cabeza se oriente para ese lado casi siempre.

Saludos


----------



## maugt (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola a todos, disculpen la molestia, tengo un problemilla, tengo un freno con polvo magnetico, pero un personal de mantenimiento por error retiró el polvo. Ahora tengo un problema de como reponer este polvo, alguien me puede dar un consejo de como conseguirlo?. Gracias por la ayuda. Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2011)

maugt dijo:


> Hola a todos, disculpen la molestia, tengo un problemilla, tengo un freno con polvo magnetico, pero un personal de mantenimiento por error retiró el polvo. Ahora tengo un problema de como reponer este polvo, alguien me puede dar un consejo de como conseguirlo?. Gracias por la ayuda. Saludos,



En una oportunidad reparé un freno de este tipo, que había perdido parte de la carga de polvo con "Revelador de fotocopiadora", es un polvo magnético bastante similar, por lo menos en aspecto, al que poseía el freno.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Algo que nadie explicito a lo largo del hilo, es que los frenos utilzados en maquinaria gráfica son del tipo deslizante y la funsión que cumplen es tener el material con la adecuada tensión para su proceso y a su vez evitar que al detener el equipo las bobinas sigan girando por inercia

Por ser de tipo deslizante disipan una potencia importante.

Los del tipo de polvo magnético se utilzan sobre todos en materialses como el polietileno, ya que el torque necesario es bajo, y precisamente el resto de los frenos suelen no comportarse adecuadamente para este tipo de materiales.

Cuando no se utilzan este tipo de freno se utilzan unos que consisten en discos metálicos intercalados con discos de fieltro.

En las máquinas actuales se utilza lo que se denomina control de tensión el cual consiste en hacer pasara por un rodiilo de paso el material el que a su vez esta montado con celdas de carga que toman los datos de la presión ejercida sobre ellas en al menos dos direcciones, un equlipo microprocesado evalua estas señales y ajusta el valor necesario para mantener el material a la tensión adecuada, sirve tanto para los frenos de tipo de polvo magnético como para los usuales de freno a disco controlados por aire, estos suelen tener varias pinzas de freno


----------



## mcrven (Oct 6, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> dekike: ¿Nunca pensaron en usar un freno a travez de un motor de CC que trabaje en oposicion al movimiento principal?.
> 
> Ajustando la corriente de este logras regular la accion de frenado
> 
> Saludos



Fogo... Me adivinaste el pensamiento.

Iba a proponer exáctamente lo mismo ya que, hace años instalé unos sistemas de este tipo, en máquinas de film termo-contraible. La única diferencia con lo que pide dekike reside en que, en vez de usarlo en la entrada del material, se usaba a la salida para recoger el material que salía de la extrusora. Lo de él deberá oponerse al desembobinado, los míos reducían la tensión de embobinado.

Solo una Resistencia variable de unos pocos ohmios a un centenar de Watts en serie, con el colector del motor DC según creo recordar, y listo. Se le instaló amperímetro digital con 7106 y unos led display de gran tamaño, ajustado para leer Kg/m. Se ajustaron una vez y ya no se volvieron a tocar. Recordemos que, en estos artilugios, no hay desgaste mecánico alguno.



El nombre dijo:


> OLEEEEEEE con los 3000 posstttt
> Juer cuanto teclearrrrrr
> 
> Felicidades Fogonazoooo! has ganado una birra en Alicante ( o un barril)



Hombre... ¿Es que no te has fijao la cara felicidad que le ha puesto al avatar?


----------



## maugt (Oct 7, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo, lo voy a probar a ver si me da resultado, si alguien tiene alguna otra idea les agradezco mucho.

Salu2


----------



## maugt (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola a todos, me he topado con el siguiente problema, en una máquina imprenta he tenido problemas ya que al arrancar las lamparas UV, se generan picos de voltaje y estos a su vez generan que un servo de la maquina se vaya a alarma, provocando que la máquina se pare, a alguien le ha pasado algo parecido? Gracias por la ayuda.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2011)

maugt dijo:


> Hola a todos, me he topado con el siguiente problema, en una máquina imprenta he tenido problemas ya que al arrancar las lamparas UV, se generan picos de voltaje y estos a su vez generan que un servo de la maquina se vaya a alarma, provocando que la máquina se pare, a alguien le ha pasado algo parecido? Gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> Salu2



No me ha pasado, pero lo que comentas posee su lógica.
Seguramente las lámparas UV trabajan con sus correspondientes balastos, al accionarse estos producen alguno que otro parpadeo y sus correspondientes interferencias (EMI), estas interferencias llegan al sistema de control de la máquina y provocan un error en la lógica.

Posibles soluciones:
1) Encender las lámparas antes que la máquina se ponga en marcha.  
2) Si las lámparas poseen filamentos de calentamiento/ignición, mantener este activo y luego aplicar la tensión de trabajo (Encendido), esto garantiza un arranque instantáneo de las lámparas y sin parpadeos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2011)

También revisá un poco los capacitores asociados a los balastros


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2011)

Si las lamparas son para el curado pone filtros emi en la linea de alimentación de las mismas, y a su vez revisa que el equipo de control tenga el mismo tipo de filtro, si no lo posee agregarlo
Acompañar lo dicho por lo expuesto por fogonazo y controlar lo que dice nuestro amido Due


----------

